

Ask HN: Will you be my Advisor? - DanielBMarkham

A few weeks ago I started out on a new startup.<p>As you know, I am a sole developer and work out of my home. As such, I have nobody to bounce ideas off of.<p>Would you be willing to be on my volunteer advisory board? The job is very simple:<p>1) I will email you each day with my status update<p>2) From time to time I will ask your opinion, you are free to ignore these emails if you are too busy<p>3) You promise not to release any details about the application unless I ask you to<p>That's about it. More than anything, it gives me a feeling that I'm not just all by myself here and also allows me to have another set of critical eyes look at what I'm doing.<p>Your opinion is valued! I could really use the help.<p>Let me know.
======
cperciva
What is your startup? If you're doing something which I find technically
interesting, I'd be happy to advise; if you're writing software for printing
bingo cards, it would be a waste of both your time and mine.

(No offense intended to patio11 -- bingo cards was just the first example
which came to mind of a successful startup which doesn't have the sort of
technical challenges which I find interesting.)

~~~
tptacek
If you think Patrick's startup is actually about bingo cards, you need to re-
read pretty much everything he's written here. His technical challenges aren't
about putting random words on a page.

You _in particular_ would benefit a lot from what he's writing about.

~~~
cperciva
_If you think Patrick's startup is actually about bingo cards, you need to re-
read pretty much everything he's written here._

I guess I must have been mislead by the URL
"<http://www.bingocardcreator.com>.

 _His technical challenges aren't about putting random words on a page._

I'm clearly behind the times. I thought bingo cards had numbers. :-/

 _You in particular would benefit a lot from what he's writing about._

Patrick's blog seems to be far more about marketing and business strategy than
it is about technical issues. I'm sure I could learn a lot from him -- those
are definitely not my strong points. But they're also not particularly areas
which I find interesting... and they're _definitely_ not areas where it would
make sense for me to be advising someone else!

------
jhancock
I recommend you adjust your first job step: emailing each day. You should
email when you have something to say and not be bound by the rotation of the
earth.

Other than that, I'd be happy to provide feedback if I'm able.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
That's a great idea. Will do.

------
kls
To any of you that are looking for an adviser, I can offer some assistance the
only caveat is that I have to find the technology you are working on
compelling. If you shot me a high level via email (in my profile), I will
shoot back an I'm interested or a good luck.

Full disclosure, I do work with a venture group from time to time and an
incubator, but any advise I give will be no string attached until said time
that I tell you that strings would be attached to continue the relationship.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Your email is not in your profile.

~~~
kls
Sorry I thought it was it is ksmeltzer@ the Google email.

------
nixme
Totally in the same boat. I started work on my own idea this past week and it
would be great to discuss ideas and the usual startup issues. I'd be happy to
help out.

------
mnemonicsloth
Sure. I'm in a very similar situation, so we might be able to give each other
a heads-up.

------
Tawheed
You should convene your group of advisers at <http://AskMyBrainTrust.com>

------
yan
I will be glad to help, but I'm not sure if my area of expertise is
interesting or useful to you.

------
Tawheed
Also -- I'd be happy to help.

------
david927
Looking for an advisor too.

------
cgherb911
I suggest you bring your search for an adviser to real life. The advisers you
initially have at your start up don't need to be gurus. Yes, they should be
more experienced, more knowledgeable, and more connected than you are. But
they should be someone who's opinion you trust and rely on. If probably know
someone who will be a great adviser, just pitch them.

------
gelar
will you be my advisor?

